# Questions from the April 2012 PE EXAM



## tatiana alvarez (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone remember any of the questions from the April 2012 PE EXAM?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 4, 2012)

does it matter?


----------



## Jayman_PE (Jun 6, 2012)

I recall many questions, but per the NCEES Confidentiality Agreement cannot disclose any.


----------



## bennyG19 (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember that one where they gave you some info and you had to calculate a value. And I especially remember the first one where they asked me my name.


----------



## Dano_PE (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow. Someone needs to speak with you about this issue.

Please read NCEES Guidelines.

Administrator ?!?!


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 12, 2012)

Perhaps tatiana is an undercover NCEES Secret Agent?


----------



## Jayman_PE (Jun 12, 2012)

From what I've read even if all questions were shared with someone it would probably do more harm than good on account of the exams changing significantly from test to test.


----------



## Dano_PE (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with Jayman. I took the exam and passed on the second try. Having taken the exam the first time had no impact on me passing the second time. Its all about study study study


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 15, 2012)

Dano said:


> I agree with Jayman. I took the exam and passed on the second try. Having taken the exam the first time had no impact on me passing the second time. Its all about study study study


I took the 8-hr twice too. My first time I took it without studying for it because I put my focus on CA-Survey (which I passed) but sat for the 8-hr (and CA-Seismic) anyway because I paid for it. I enjoyed the experience. I thought it was a valuable "practice run". It also boosted my confidence when I got a 52/80 which was one point away from the 53/80 (I believe?) needed to pass Transpo that administration, without having directly studied for the 8-hr (by studying for Survey, I indirectly did a little studying for Transpo).


----------



## kenny911 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dano said:


> I agree with Jayman.  I took the exam and passed on the second try. Having taken the exam the first time had no impact on me passing the second time. Its all about study study study


The AM I agree but not really the PM for transportation because it is more specific and I thought the questions both times were fairly similar in scope. Luckily, I don't have to see what a third test would look like.


----------

